# Project Runway 4 full contestants info + pictures



## Marisol (Sep 28, 2007)

I have never seen this show but heard good things about it.

It will be on Wednesday November 14 at 10pm







CARMEN

AGE: 37

HOMETOWN: Charlotte, NC

EDUCATION: Architecture at Savannah College of Art &amp; Design

FAVORITE DESIGNERS: Tracy Reece, Epperson and Byron Lars

FASHION MUST: A fantastic shawl or scarf that can be worn in many different ways






CHRIS

AGE: 44

HOMETOWN: San Francisco, CA

EDUCATION: Self-taught

FAVORITE DESIGNERS: Dior

FASHION MUST: Bright-colored anything






CHRISTIAN

AGE: 21

HOMETOWN: Annapolis, MD

EDUCATION: Baltimore School For The Arts and The American Intercontinental University, London

FAVORITE DESIGNERS: McQueen and Westwood

FASHION MUST: Amazing jacket or blazer






ELISA

AGE: 42

HOMETOWN: El Paso, TX

EDUCATION: Master of Fine Arts in Combined Media with an emphasis on sculpture, performance and installation from the University of Arizona, Tucson

FAVORITE DESIGNERS: Erte, Jean Cocteau, Madame Gris, Zaldy, Norma Kamali

FASHION MUST: A great pair of boot






JACK

AGE: 38

HOMETOWN: Seattle, WA

EDUCATION: University of California at Berkeley with a double degree in Fine Arts and Sociology and Parsons School of design

FAVORITE DESIGNERS: Diane Von Furstenberg, Alexander McQueen (For Men)

FASHION MUST: A sugar daddy






JILLIAN

AGE: 26

HOMETOWN: Long Island, NY

EDUCATION: Parsons School of Design

FAVORITE DESIGNERS: Nicolas Ghesquiere for Balanciaga and Azzedine Alaia

FASHION MUST: A sweater dress (ideally with pockets hidden in the side seams) worn with opaque colored tights






KIT (CHRISTINA)

AGE: 26

HOMETOWN: Los Angeles, CA

EDUCATION: Fashion Institute of Technology, New York and Polimoda Institute of Fashion Design and Marketing, Italy

FAVORITE DESIGNERS: Viktor &amp; Rolf

FASHION MUST: Balenciaga fringed scarf






KEVIN

AGE: 30

HOMETOWN: Fairfield, NJ

EDUCATION: Fashion Institute of Technology, New York

FAVORITE DESIGNERS: Alexander McQueen, Jean-Paul Gaultier

FASHION MUST: Cool vintage boots






MARION

AGE: 39

HOMETOWN: Tyler, TX

EDUCATION: Parsons School of Design, New York

FAVORITE DESIGNERS: Viktor &amp; Rolf and Hussein Chalayan

FASHION MUST: Thin stretch suspenders






RAMI

AGE: 31

HOMETOWN: Ramallah, Jerusalem

EDUCATION: Brooks College in California

FAVORITE DESIGNERS: Alexander McQueen, Victor &amp; Rolf, Olivier Theyskens

FASHION MUST: A hot pair of leather boots






RICKY

AGE: 35

HOMETOWN: Escondido, CA

EDUCATION: California State University, Long Beach

FAVORITE DESIGNERS: Prada

FASHION MUST: Gloves






SIMONE

AGE: 32

HOMETOWN: San Francisco, CA

EDUCATION: Parsons School of Design, Paris

FAVORITE DESIGNERS: Dries Van Noten

FASHION MUST: Organic wool and cashmere






STEVEN

AGE: 30

HOMETOWN: Chicago, IL

EDUCATION: Chicago's Columbia College

FAVORITE DESIGNERS: Yves St. Laurent

FASHION MUST: A cardinal red trench coat






SWEET P (KATHLEEN)

AGE: 46

HOMETOWN: Los Angeles, CA

EDUCATION: Los Angeles Trade Technical College

FAVORITE DESIGNERS: Prada, John Galliano, Marni, Chloe, Phillip Lim, Balenciaga

FASHION MUST: A dress






VICTORYA

AGE: 34

HOMETOWN: Seoul, Korea

EDUCATION: University of Chicago

FAVORITE DESIGNERS: Ghesquiere, Elbaz, Marc Jacobs

FASHION MUST: Patent leather ankle boots &amp; colorful tights


----------



## kaylin_marie (Sep 28, 2007)

I LOVE project runway. I'm so sad though because I'm not going to get to watch it because since I moved I don't get bravo.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I LOVE project runway. I'm so sad though because I'm not going to get to watch it because since I moved I don't get bravo. Doesn't Bravo have the episodes online? I know that they have them for My Life on the D-List.


----------



## sali (Sep 28, 2007)

I loveeeeeee this show I can't wait until it starts!!!


----------



## XkrissyX (Sep 28, 2007)

i looooooooooooove this show!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Sep 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Doesn't Bravo have the episodes online? I know that they have them for My Life on the D-List. I don't know. That would be awesome...I'm going to try and find that out.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't know. That would be awesome...I'm going to try and find that out. Here you go girlie.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Sep 28, 2007)

Yay! Marisol you're my hero! Mwah!


----------



## Aprill (Sep 28, 2007)

I cant wait!!!!!


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 30, 2007)

Decent show


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Sep 30, 2007)

_Thanks for the info! I love Project Runway, I can't wait till it starts!_


----------



## Marisol (Nov 2, 2007)

It starts this Sunday.

Here is a sneak peek at the new peeps.


----------



## bCreative (Nov 2, 2007)

AH!!! So excited!! I love this show! Can't wait for it to start!


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 2, 2007)

I love this show! Oddly enough i always see Jay in the city. lol


----------



## kitsune89 (Nov 3, 2007)

I love this show. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Nov 11, 2007)

How many of us are going to be glued to our television sets come Nov. 14? Well you can count me in that's for sure.



I really think that Heidi (the host) looks fab on the show. I just can't wait, what about you, will you be watching the show?

x


----------



## sali (Nov 13, 2007)

I will be super glued to my tv and I'll probably have the dvr recording it to. I LOVE this show.


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 14, 2007)

Omg, this is MY show here! I've loved it since day one.

It blows any other reality show out of the water because it has every element I love.

Fashion, drama, creativity, Heidi and TIM GUNNS. Chea boi. '

Can someone tell crazy Tyra to watch Project Runway - that's how an actual reality, competition show should be run.

Man, Wednesday is forever good TV day for Celly. So many things to watch!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 14, 2007)

I've heard about this show but never seen it or seen previews..


----------



## Marisol (Nov 15, 2007)

I am so excited about this show. Doesn't come on for another hour but I have the DVR ready for it. This will be my first season watching.


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 15, 2007)

Carmen, Chris, Victorya &amp; Sweet P are my ones to watch.

My favorites always get in the top 3 somehow.


----------



## bCreative (Nov 15, 2007)

damn I missed it!!! I'm sure they'll show a repeat.......I hope


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Nov 15, 2007)

_This season should be pretty intresting, I haven't decited yet who my favorites are._


----------



## MamaRocks (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for the preveiw!


----------



## monniej (Nov 15, 2007)

i don't have a fav yet, but i'm kind of feeling carmen, jack &amp; victorya.


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Nov 16, 2007)

LOVE this show! Christian is upping Vivienne Westwood, I hope he has some fierce designs!


----------



## Marisol (Nov 17, 2007)

Don't have a fave yet but I like the show so far.


----------



## Marisol (Nov 26, 2007)

SJP being the guest in this episode was great. I loved it! I am not liking the guy with the glasses and the funky haircut.


----------



## fawp (Nov 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Doesn't Bravo have the episodes online? I know that they have them for My Life on the D-List. I'm pretty sure they're on iTunes, as well.


----------



## monniej (Nov 29, 2007)

carmen got the boot this week! too bad! i thought her outfit in week one was hot! then she got paired that that 80s baby, christian and they were in the bottom two. this week was just awful for everyone! too bad!


----------



## Marisol (Nov 30, 2007)

I was so glad that my boy Jack won. I just wish we could have seen what was underneath those shorts...wink wink..


----------



## Maja (Dec 3, 2007)

Don't have a favourite yet, but this season should be interesting.

I was totally drooling over the male models this week



As for the designs; I loved Kit's and Jack's. Otherwise there was some 'serious ugly' (love this phrase by Laura Bennett) on the runway this week; not to mention the unfinished garments.





And I have to bring this up: Elisa's spit-marking technique! WTF?! LMAO!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Maja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And I have to bring this up: Elisa's spit-marking technique! WTF?! LMAO!





I wonder what Tim Gunn would have said about that? LOL


----------



## monniej (Dec 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wonder what Tim Gunn would have said about that? LOL i'm certain that Tim would be appalled! that girl may be wacky, but her designs are pretty cute!
if ricky doesn't stop crying i'm going to smack him a good one! lol~ he is right, though. victorya is passive aggressive and he should have gotten her straight right away.


----------



## bCreative (Dec 7, 2007)

Aww big Chris went home





So far this season is kinda putting me to sleep. No one is really standing out for for me, their all so damn sensative. They cry and whine all day.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 7, 2007)

I think I am rooting for Rami. Victorya was soooooo annoying.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Dec 13, 2007)

_It was so sad that Jack had to go.



But he should take care of his health._

I'm glad that Chris is back, I didn't expect that.


----------



## Maja (Dec 13, 2007)

I was sad to see Jack go, too.

I'm glad Christian won, his design rocked! Kevin's was awesome too.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 14, 2007)

I preferred Kevin's design since it felt more original. To me, everything Christian makes is just like what he is wearing.

I will miss Jack.


----------



## Glitch (Dec 18, 2007)

I was so sad to see Jack go

Unfortunately my brother was laughing at him in the background

So I didn't have time to sulk

Cause I had to kill him


----------



## Marisol (Dec 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Glitch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was so sad to see Jack goUnfortunately my brother was laughing at him in the background

So I didn't have time to sulk

Cause I had to kill him


----------



## Glitch (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm serious

Everyone I know thats insulted that show to my face hasn't walked away alive.

I'm in love.

Its pathetic, I know.

But I've been obsessed since episode 1, season 1.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Glitch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm seriousEveryone I know thats insulted that show to my face hasn't walked away alive.

I'm in love.

Its pathetic, I know.

But I've been obsessed since episode 1, season 1.

This is the first season that I watch and I am hooked.


----------



## Glitch (Dec 19, 2007)

I suggest trying to find season 2 on DVD

Its hilarious.

Santino Rice is the funniest man I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Glitch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I suggest trying to find season 2 on DVDIts hilarious.

Santino Rice is the funniest man I've ever seen in my life.

I



Tim Gunn. 
I am sure that you saw this clip then if you like Santino.

Link if you can't see embedded video.


----------



## Glitch (Dec 19, 2007)

I've heard that story so many times

I've made it longer

Hahaha

I'm a dork


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Dec 19, 2007)

_LOL! I loved when Tim made Santino show him how he impersonates him, it makes me laugh everytime._

I'm so sad that there's not going to be a new episode tonight.


----------



## Glitch (Dec 19, 2007)

I know!

It sucks so much

=[

I never get to watch them on premiere night anyway

My brother controls the TV

so I tape them


----------



## Marisol (Dec 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jacquelyna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm so sad that there's not going to be a new episode tonight.





Bummer! Is it coming back before the new year or until 2008?


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Dec 20, 2007)

_I'm sorry to say that there's not going to be a new episode untill January 2nd. As soon as I got the TV guide I checked to see if there was going be a new one next week, but we're going to have to wait another week.



_


----------



## Marisol (Dec 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jacquelyna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif _I'm sorry to say that there's not going to be a new episode untill January 2nd. As soon as I got the TV guide I checked to see if there was going be a new one next week, but we're going to have to wait another week.



_


----------



## Glitch (Dec 20, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOO!

Great

I'm gonna go cry now


----------



## Dance1128 (Dec 27, 2007)

I love this show. The last two weeks, I have forgotten it was Wednesday, so it was good (for me) that there haven't been any new ones in the last two weeks. I can't wait until the 2nd though!!

The season with Santino was GREAT. So funny!!


----------



## Marisol (Jan 1, 2008)

It comes back this week, right?


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jan 1, 2008)

_Yep, there's a new episode tomorrow night!



_


----------



## Marisol (Jan 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jacquelyna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif _Yep, there's a new episode tomorrow night!



_


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jan 3, 2008)

_The last challange looked like so much fun! It kinda broke my heart to see a lot of that candy go to wast.



_

I really like Rami's design, I also lovee Jillian's, I was really scared for her, but it turned out looking really great.


----------



## Xuity (Jan 7, 2008)

I am a HUGE fan of the tv show but unfortunatelly I can only watch on the Internet, but it couldn't avoid me from watching it!

I've already watched seasons 1, 2 and 3 and I'm waiting for the 4th to finish to watch it.


----------



## fun_size (Jan 16, 2008)

I think this season is more lackluster than the other three seasons....


----------



## Marisol (Jan 16, 2008)

I am not too bummed that Joe Faketone is gone. hee hee hee

That girl that Christian had sure made him sweat. He thought that he was going home for sure.


----------



## bCreative (Jan 17, 2008)

Well first of all let me say I think Kevin getting auf'd was BS! There were two other dresses that looked horrible compared to his!

Last night's show was probably my favorite so far! I love Chris!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jan 17, 2008)

Yeah, I liked lastnights episode. Christian was back to criticizing the other designers haha! But I really liked his and Chris's designs.


----------



## monniej (Jan 18, 2008)

i'm so sorry that kit went home! i love her stuff, especially what she did with the trio on the zuit suit, pleather and fringe challenge. i think ricky should have been gone. his stuff sucks imho. the only thing i've liked that he's made is the hersey kiss outfit and it was fantasy! i guess now i'm rooting for christian, chris, jillian and victorya. they did great!

i don't like rami. i did before the last episode, but now i think he's a bully!

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am not too bummed that Joe Faketone is gone. hee hee hee
That girl that Christian had sure made him sweat. He thought that he was going home for sure.

omg, that young lady was a bit of a pill! she reminded me a bit of christian! lol~


----------



## Marisol (Jan 25, 2008)

I am glad that Ricky won but also glad that he doesn't get immunity. To be honest, his crying frustrates me.

I use to not like Christian, then I decided that I did and now I don't. I hope he doesn't make it.

I really thought Jillian was going to be kicked off.

My top three are Rami, Chris &amp; ____.


----------



## monniej (Jan 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am glad that Ricky won but also glad that he doesn't get immunity. To be honest, his crying frustrates me. 
I use to not like Christian, then I decided that I did and now I don't. I hope he doesn't make it.

I really thought Jillian was going to be kicked off.

My top three are Rami, Chris &amp; ____.

i hear you, marisol! ricky is working my last nerve, but i did love that little dress! too cute!
christian is my hero! this young man is hot! i love his innovative takes! really forward thinking! i think he's the one to beat!

jillian's stuff was super cutesy to me until the coutour challenge! she blew me away with that coat! smokin'!!!

i like sweetpea, but her stuff is a bit hit or miss to me! loved the little dress from the coutour challenge, loved the knit dress from the trio challenge, and the prom dress was gorgeous!

i don't like rami at all! all of his stuff looks the same to me.

i like chris, but i don;t think he has a signature style. a bit all over the map for my taste. although, i'd sport that hersey's challenge dress anytime!

my top 3 are... christian, jillian &amp; ________.


----------



## monniej (Feb 14, 2008)

well i guess that it's between jillian and christian for the title for me. i must say i'm leaning toward christian. the boy's a bit of a pill, but he's an amazing designer. i'd wear his designs anyday!


----------



## Marisol (Feb 15, 2008)

I agree. I think Christian is fierce!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Feb 15, 2008)

Christian is definitely a brilliant designer, and he really knows how to construct garments. But I really liked Jillian's fall collection, I hope she wins.


----------



## hellsbells (Feb 19, 2008)

I also hope Jillian wins!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Feb 28, 2008)

I was so sad that Chris didn't win, I really liked his pieces. I know it was kinda creepy that he used human hair, but I thought it was very audacious, it was gothic glam, I loved it! 

I also really like Rami's pieces, I loved both of the dresses that he showed!

I can't wait to see the finale next week.


----------



## love2482 (Feb 28, 2008)

I can't wait for the finale either, I think I read somewhere that Victoria Beckham is going to be the guest judge.


----------



## Marisol (Feb 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *love2482* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can't wait for the finale either, I think I read somewhere that Victoria Beckham is going to be the guest judge. Yup she will be. 

I don't know who I want to win. I am torn between Rami and Christian. I like them both for very different reasons.


----------



## monniej (Mar 5, 2008)

tonight is the finale and i'm so excited! i think christian is going to win! i really wish chris was still there, but i think that human hair thing freaked the judges out! lmao~


----------



## sali (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm super duper excited too! I think christian is going to win he is so fierce!




lol


----------



## lux.fashion (Mar 6, 2008)

OK so i have forever been in love with Christian.

IM SO HAPPY HE WON!!!

anyone else watch the finale?

it was FIERCE  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brewgrl (Mar 6, 2008)

OMG!!! loved it!!! by far the most haute couture show of them all--- you all know you loved the chicken dress... that thing was amazing... loved the finale so much I'm watching it again.


----------



## lux.fashion (Mar 6, 2008)

haha the chicken dress was the bomb.com!!!

i love christians cocky-ness.

"yeah im the winner of project runway. what did you expect? WHAT UP?"

hahahah

im so sad its over!


----------



## Marisol (Mar 6, 2008)

Team Fierce!


----------



## bluebear91504 (Mar 6, 2008)

i wanted to jillian to win b/c of her designs, but i LOVE christian's personality!! =]


----------



## lux.fashion (Mar 6, 2008)

team fierce all the way!!!

im honestly sad now that its over





i think christian and i are soulmates.

hahahha


----------



## monniej (Mar 6, 2008)

omg! christian is the s*it! that boy threw down! every single thing he sent down that runway was fierce to death! i'm so happy he won. i swore if they picked rami i was never going to watch project runway again! i even watched the repeat so i could see christian's stuff again! i think this was the best season yet!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Mar 6, 2008)

I wanted Rami to win his clothes were my favorite.... I did love Jillians hooded jacket though that was HOT I'd buy it and some Rami clothes!


----------



## Nick007 (Mar 6, 2008)

I want to see the outfit or outfits he deisgns for Victoria B, she was riding his nuts big time!


----------



## love2482 (Mar 6, 2008)

I haven't watched the finale yet...ooops kinda spoiled it for myself. Oh well, I knew he would win!


----------



## Marisol (Mar 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Nick007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I want to see the outfit or outfits he deisgns for Victoria B, she was riding his nuts big time! Omg... this made me laugh. I hope that she does wear his clothes. He rocked it!


----------



## monniej (Mar 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Nick007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I want to see the outfit or outfits he deisgns for Victoria B, she was riding his nuts big time!


----------



## love2482 (Mar 7, 2008)

Awwww! What a great season! I am so sad it is over now! Oh well, that means Top Chef is back on!! Woohoo!


----------



## monniej (Mar 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *love2482* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I haven't watched the finale yet...ooops kinda spoiled it for myself. Oh well, I knew he would win! so sorry! i guess we should have said there would be spoilers!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Mar 9, 2008)

Jillian's collection was my favorite, I would wear everything from her collection. But Christian really deserved it, you could tell he put a lot of work into every detail.


----------



## Darla (Mar 9, 2008)

for some reason my daughter collects these episodes.

If any of you know about how to use Bit Torrent most of the episodes are available for download. feel free to PM if you need to know how to use this.

here is a link to search for available episodes


----------



## tinktink22 (Mar 9, 2008)

i didnt watch the end but i new he would win. i didnt really like him or dislike him. he had his moments.


----------

